# Convertible or Jeep for $199/week



## DaveNV (Mar 9, 2009)

Alamo.com has a special on their website right now, valid through 5/31/09.  Enter promo code HIPROMO to get either a convertible or Jeep Wrangler for $199 a week.  

I used this code last Fall and had a great convertible for a week.  Make Kauai a great experience.

Dave


----------



## readyalready (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you, somehow I missed this post but saw your reference somewhere else.  

This code also worked for a standard SUV on Maui for the last week of March, making it $195/week and the website accepted either a Visa $25 off code AD63514DS or Entertainment free day code.  This is only $38 more than my mid size/upgrade to full reservation so might be the winner...


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, there you go!  Excellent having options, isn't it?   

Dave


----------



## hicksville (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks- booked it for April trip!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2009)

In case you missed it, I was able to use this code for a June/July Resv., so apparently the May date is for reservations, not use.   

Plus, take note of this tip from Bob, the code does not work in the coupon field - 





> HIPROMO goes in the ID/Corp ID field



Bob also posted that you can get another $25 off using a VISA discount code - AD63514DS  
It does go in the coupon field.  (And it worked for me!)


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 11, 2009)

Doesn't work for my dates mid-April. 

However there is a great deal on a premium crossover SUV for the week: $1,995.98!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 11, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> Doesn't work for my dates mid-April.
> 
> However there is a great deal on a premium crossover SUV for the week: $1,995.98!




Where and when in Hawaii are you trying to book?  The Alamo.com website doesn't say anything about exclusions.  ???

Dave


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 11, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> Where and when in Hawaii are you trying to book?  The Alamo.com website doesn't say anything about exclusions.  ???
> 
> Dave



I went to Alamo.com and used the code listed. The rates offered were $297 and up for mid-April.


----------



## hicksville (Mar 11, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> I went to Alamo.com and used the code listed. The rates offered were $297 and up for mid-April.



You are probably doing something wrong... I booked the convertible at HNL airport for $199/wk - minus the $25 coupon ($205 with fees) for Apr 14-21.

See what DeniseM wrote above about where to put the codes.


----------



## slomac (Mar 11, 2009)

Worked for me thanks!


----------



## kccpa (Mar 11, 2009)

*Yipee...got a convertible*

It worked for early May in Kona.  Last year had a convertible in Maui and LOVED it.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you, all, who gave the ID & coupon codes. It worked for me (end of June through beginning of July on Kauai, 10 days) for a mid-size SUV for $387.83 including taxes & fees


----------



## Faith (Mar 26, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I just tried this for my trip in May.  Now my travel companion and I need to decide which type of vehicle to reserve!  

Faith


----------



## lv_maui (Mar 26, 2009)

*Convertible*



BMWguynw said:


> Alamo.com has a special on their website right now, valid through 5/31/09.  Enter promo code HIPROMO to get either a convertible or Jeep Wrangler for $199 a week.
> 
> I used this code last Fall and had a great convertible for a week.  Make Kauai a great experience.
> 
> Dave



DAve, your original post was Jeep or Convertible question.  I would definitely choose the convertible as the top is easy to open and close.  I own a Jeep and love it, but in the winter, the shell goes on, and then about now, the shell comes off for the year.  In San Diego, you can do this with a Jeep about 8 mos a year.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 26, 2009)

lv_maui said:


> DAve, your original post was Jeep or Convertible question.  I would definitely choose the convertible as the top is easy to open and close.  I own a Jeep and love it, but in the winter, the shell goes on, and then about now, the shell comes off for the year.  In San Diego, you can do this with a Jeep about 8 mos a year.




Thanks for your message.  Actually, my OP was to alert Tuggers about the promo Alamo was offering on their website.  With car rental prices in Hawaii being so high, getting a Jeep or convertible for $199 a week is a pretty good deal.

I've owned both Jeeps and convertibles, and like them both for the exact reasons your name.  Last time I was on Kauai we had a convertible, and it made the trip a great one.  

Wish I was going again soon enough to use this promo.  Maybe they'll have it going on next year at this time - we check in to our oceanfront unit at Kauai Beach Villas on May 22 of next year.  Can't wait!   

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2009)

The rental Jeeps don't have a shell - they have the snap on soft cover that's easy to take off, or just partially off.  For Kauai, we prefer a Jeep, because there are quite a few off road opportunities.


----------



## KevinB (Mar 28, 2009)

I just saved $185.00 for my 2 weeks in Maui/Kauai July 11-25. I suppose I'll have to use my VISA card if they insist on it for using that VISA code !


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Mar 29, 2009)

Wishiwasatthebeach said:


> Thank you, all, who gave the ID & coupon codes. It worked for me (end of June through beginning of July on Kauai, 10 days) for a mid-size SUV for $387.83 including taxes & fees



I got a slightly better deal ($350.66) using a different rate code, courtesy of tripadvisor.com.

ID7014627 (Costco)
Coupon code AD63637RM
Rate/Product Code QVWHI


----------



## Fisch (Mar 29, 2009)

Just used the HIPROMO code and got a 4WD Standard SUV for $355 for 9 days.
Costco's codes got this for $535.
Thanks for the sharing.  Now We'll have some extra $$ for dinner at Duke's

Al

Can't wait until August.  We have only gone in October, first summer trip.


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 1, 2009)

*Thanks* my kids are using the promo code and visa discount for thier trip to Hawaii in May.  

I tried to use the code for my trip in October for Kauai and the Big Island and it didnt work as well.  I used Cosco and the Visa coupon and it totaled $259/week  for a jeep.  The convertible wasnt very good.  

So I guess I will keep looking and maybe try priceline when it gets closer.  If anyone knows any other codes I can try that would be nice.


----------



## danb (Apr 1, 2009)

*Just Booked Alamo for $209*

I just booked a SUV for July for $209.00 with the total of $268.25. I think thats a good price. I finalized the deal and got my paperwork to proceed directly to the pick-up area and get the car. Saves time!. The promo HIPROMO came up by itself in the box so I guess they are still offering it. 
Looking forward to the trip3.5 months and counting. :whoopie:


----------

